# TV in bed...



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Wayne stumbled across this and I figure I need at least one. 

http://www.hometheatershack.com/tvinbed.wmv

I wonder if they make one that will fit under a recliner... :huh:


----------



## fireanimal (Dec 21, 2006)

I want two....His and Hers!!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Hey that is nice! I want one! :hail::spend:


----------

